# Surefire M3LT Combat Light LED Flashlight KX9T



## BrightestBulb (Jan 24, 2021)

I have the plain M3. Other than the LED any other differences from mine? Is it collectible and what would be someone's estimation of the value of a new one? Thanks!


----------



## adamlau (Jan 29, 2021)

Not collectible to me unless bored for 18mm cells.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 18, 2021)

Hey Brightestbulb,

You have a plain M3, or you have the LED version M3LT?

If you have a plain M3, it would depend on how old it was. To me, that's the more collectible. There's lots of reference on here to determine age.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 18, 2021)

adamlau said:


> Not collectible to me unless bored for 18mm cells.



Then it's no longer collectable, it's modified. There are M head, C tail bodies out there that would work with it as well, and keep the light original.


----------



## BrightestBulb (Apr 19, 2021)

@sween1911...I have both. My LED one goes up to 800 lumens. I saw another one for sale but it said 1000 lumens. Could not find info if that was even made or a typo. Anyone know???


----------



## michaex (Apr 19, 2021)

Last gen of M3LT was 1000/100 rated at 52400 candela. Nice light with open optic design, no longer fresnel. Still a thrower. Head is KX9T-C or KX9T-C-S for strobe version.


----------



## BrightestBulb (Apr 19, 2021)

michaex said:


> Last gen of M3LT was 1000/100 rated at 52400 candela. Nice light with open optic design, no longer fresnel. Still a thrower. Head is KX9T-C or KX9T-C-S for strobe version.



Good to know. I will continue looking for one...thanks for the info!:twothumbs


----------



## michaex (Sep 19, 2021)

Has anyone seen or done a runtime graph for last generation of M3LT (KX9T-C or strobe head)?

I'm looking for information on how well regulated it is for that 45 minutes or so (SureFire specs say 1.5h ANSI).


----------

